# Model 3 just saved me from being in a pretty serious accident



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

This morning I was driving my son and his friend on a fairly curvy 2 lane road doing about 50. A bicyclist in the bike lane a few cars ahead of us crashes and flies out into our lane. The cars in front of me lock up their brakes. Unfortunately, at that moment I was changing radio stations and didn't see it. The car's collision avoidance system kicks in, alerts me and applies the brakes so I don't hit the stopped car in front of me. Pretty amazing! Thanks Tesla!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Beautiful, glad you were safe! Hurray Tesla.

People often complain about the collision alert being annoying, with false positives or being a bit too careful. But it only takes 1 save from the system for it to be worth all the nags. Going 50 would've been a terrible crash.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Edward Reading said:


> This morning I was driving my son and his friend on a fairly curvy 2 lane road doing about 50. A bicyclist in the bike lane a few cars ahead of us crashes and flies out into our lane. The cars in front of me lock up their brakes. Unfortunately, at that moment I was changing radio stations and didn't see it. The car's collision avoidance system kicks in, alerts me and applies the brakes so I don't hit the stopped car in front of me. Pretty amazing! Thanks Tesla!


That is great. Now was the Autopilot on?


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> That is great. Now was the Autopilot on?


No it wasn't on.


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

Edward Reading said:


> No it wasn't on.


That's awesome the Auto Emergency Braking kicked in without AutoPilot ON. So good to know. Thanks for sharing a real life situation.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Do you need to purchase Autopilot software in order to get Auto Emergency Braking or does AEB come standard?


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Do you need to purchase Autopilot software in order to get Auto Emergency Braking or does AEB come standard?


AEB is standard. How AEB behaves and kicks whether EAP is purchased or not was fuzzy for me.


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

Wow, that’s amazing. Glad everyone is ok. The line Tesla has drawn is that the safety features are included without EAP. EAP/FSD are the “convenience” features, although one could certainly argue they’re at least indirect safety features.


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

I wondered about that, too. I recently had a tractor trailer combo change lanes on me. The warning sound came on, the brakes applied and the car moved sideways to avoid. I wasn’t sure if it was me being such a good driver or the car doing it.


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Macdonald said:


> I wondered about that, too. I recently had a tractor trailer combo change lanes on me. The warning sound came on, the brakes applied and the car moved sideways to avoid. I wasn't sure if it was me being such a good driver or the car doing it.


That is how it felt to me also. The brakes were applied slightly before I applied them, and just enough to avoid the collision.


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

Edward Reading said:


> That is how it felt to me also. The brakes were applied slightly before I applied them, and just enough to avoid the collision.


That is interesting I wonder what the timing was between your accident and mine. I didn't notice my 3 assist in my front end collision.


----------

